# SHOW YOUR LOWRIDER TRIKES!



## pedal scrapin (Jul 24, 2003)

Post pics of your trikes, or other peoples trikes. I might ask for a trike kit for christmas. thanks guys. later


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

I guess I'll be the first one.









Built this bike a few years back.

DVS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

nice chopper  im still figuring out on how to make tripple trees


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: mine not quite done yet


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 8 2003, 02:27 PM
> *nice chopper  im still figuring out on how to make tripple trees*


 Thanks. That fork came off of a 75 Murray chopper.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will post some tomorrow. Its worth the wait, trust me...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 8 2003, 08:52 PM
> *I will post some tomorrow. Its worth the wait, trust me...*


 Mine...


http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...99/fa74dd38.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Mine again. I also made the one in the background.

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...ea/fa74dd3e.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Living legend at the SF LRM show.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...c4/fa56cb06.jpg

Elite b.c.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...96/fa56cb13.jpg

Creative Expressions b.c.
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...c0/fa56cd51.jpg
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...bc/fa56cd4b.jpg
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...20/fa56cd45.jpg

Sorry, Im still trying to figure this out...


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

socios b.c. prez - i like your trike ... LOVE that green! *bigup!*

also love that elite trike. that's off da hook!

keep 'em coming!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice bikes. Makes me want to pull out my bikes and work on them again.


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

yeah, very nice bikes... i luv the green color of this trike in the background....

damn, i´m still searching for a 26" trike...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks bro. Its house of color candy organic green. The fenders and axle are black with a green pearl. The only good thing about the pictures are that you cant see the scratches. :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work in Germany guys. I am amazed at the stuff that comes out of there. So far away but all I can say is Dam! I cant say enough about what you guys do. Sometimes it puts some of the bikes in the US to shame. 

The yellow 3 wheeler is for sale... $2500.00

Its a pearl yellow with skull ghots patterns. You just cant see them in the picture. It will be in the next Streetlow magazine..

The trike in the background is a candy lime with some patterns... I will try to get more pictures...


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

thanks socios b.c. prez,

just stay tuned for some crazy s**t coming out of germany in 2K+4.
I know of some peps over here that will bust out some wild rides. Stretched 20inchers, clean bikes, some trikes, some custom beachcruisers, some skratch made stretched cruiser frames - all that. Plus there gonna be at least 3-4 big bike meetings next year. We don't have any special kind of lowridershows over here so we all me at so called AmericanCarShows - that's a special thing because american cars are not very common over here. First meeting next year is gonna be the "EisbeinCruise" in Hannover on february, 7th. Straight hardcore winter cruizing ......


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/index1/bikeme...nu/sonubike.jpg


cool this trike belong to sonu


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: here is a nouther one ..all twiztid :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is that other trike.... :biggrin:


http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...8c/fa527439.jpg


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2003, 09:49 PM
> *Here is that other trike.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid9...8c/fa527439.jpg*


 That's the same color as mine above. Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Dec 12 2003, 01:15 PM
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 How much??? :biggrin: 

Just2dvs you need to come out to sacramento this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3lowlacs_@Dec 8 2003, 10:20 PM
> *:biggrin: mine not quite done yet
> 
> 
> ...


 say that trike would look good with some chrome fenders.. i got 3 of them one front 2 rears ill sell u


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty+Dec 13 2003, 12:19 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (low83cutty @ Dec 13 2003, 12:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Dec 8 2003, 10:20 PM
> *:biggrin: mine not quite done yet
> 
> 
> ...


say that trike would look good with some chrome fenders.. i got 3 of them one front 2 rears ill sell u [/b][/quote]
:biggrin: i got some for it ..in that pic its not done  i was takeing it for a test run  i deal lowride bike parts here in salem so i got parts :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE TRIKES!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Dec 12 2003, 10:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (socios b.c. prez @ Dec 12 2003, 10:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--3lowlacs_@Dec 12 2003, 01:15 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much??? :biggrin: 

Just2dvs you need to come out to sacramento this season. :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I would but those bikes are probably never going to be shown again. They were built in '95 when the bikes looked like bikes. Not dissing the new styles but we can't compete without tearing them down and rebuilding. The paint on both of them is still in perfect condition so thats not an option. Thanks for the invite though. :thumbsup: 


DVS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You never know... Hey we are having a car show in Woodland, May 30th. Its our second annual. Come and check it out. Bring them out. Dont be shy. Are they scratched or something? Im telling you bring um...


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.socioscarclub.com/


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 15 2003, 08:39 PM
> *You never know... Hey we are having a car show in Woodland, May 30th. Its our second annual. Come and check it out. Bring them out. Dont be shy. Are they scratched or something? Im telling you bring um...*


 Bro those bikes are as clean as when they out af the paint booth 8 years ago. Neither of the two have touched water since they were wet sanded. These bikes are so well taken care of that they have their own San Marcos blankets to cover them. :biggrin:


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

here is a better pic :biggrin: the love seat is almost done


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2003)

a 3lowlac are you goin to the portland show , if you is hit me up at [email protected] or on aim instant messenger killaonez111


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWLEGENZ B.C._@Dec 17 2003, 06:31 PM
> *a 3lowlac are you goin to the portland show , if you is hit me up at [email protected] or on aim instant messenger killaonez111*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

a 3LOWLAC is that you who own's those trike kits , a if you do hit me up on my instant messenger so i can talk to you about them , or if you can email me aiight here


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2003)

a 3LOWLAC is that you who own's those trike kits , a if you do hit me up on my instant messenger so i can talk to you about them , or if you can email me aiight here


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

lowlegenz b.c.

you got a pm


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

a wut is that all i know is that i got instant messenger , and msn ,,, myinstant messenger is ,,, killaonez111


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

my instant*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is everyone done posting? Here goes some more. I thought there were more trikes out there? 













































:biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

a wut site did you get that blue one at ,, that's nice ,,


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

My Trike


http://hostingprod.com/@lowlifecustoms.com.../thomasbike.jpg


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

KILLAONEZ111, I think I got it of this site? It might belong to INDIVIDUALSBC or something like that. Is that your bike in the Avitar? Looks good to.

lordofthefords, do you have any pic of your trike hopping? Very challanging to do a girls trike. You get my respect for making it work.









:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My homies bike on the www.streetlowmagazine.com web site. :biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

a socios yeah thas my bike it's still in the works , i'm tryin to get it ready for the portland show , i'm tryin to put it in the radical category , right now it's in the full , i just finished custom parts yesterday , so now i need to plate them ... aiight peace


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

Here's mine when it was a trike....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

"Jokers Wild 2" doing it big, Representin Sudden Impact C.C. & B.B. South Florida...(NOTE: These Pics were at a Picnic so the custom parts were Taken off the bike before this picnic so they wont get scratched while hop'n... The Custom Fork in these pics is an old fork he had layin around from "jokers wild 1" that he just slapped it on instead of the stock one cause he didnt care if it got scratched...)

Setup Specs: 3 all chrome pro hopper car pumps with marzochi gears and hardlines along with chrome dumps... 2 pumps go to the front of the bike and the one on the bottom back of the bike goes to the love seat which the loveseat jacks up and then spins... chrome switch box 6 switches,chrome 8 inch reds skinny car pistons welded to make em fit a bike...then the trailer has 16 inch pistons with a custom axle and trailing arms with cross chains and a 4th pump inside the trailer with 4 little gel cell batteries on the bike and 2 trojan batteries on the trailer...



















4th pump on tha trailer









(for more pics grab the july issue of LRM or the summer issue of LRB and theres a feature in there with all the custom parts...)



"DarkSide" Representin Sudden Impact C.C. & B.C. South Florida












Last edited by tRiCk oR tReAt 2 at Dec 24 2003, 06:37 PM


----------



## 3lowlacs (Apr 19, 2003)

:biggrin: thats nice










i do the same......i have 2 of every thing :biggrin: 1 for show and 1 for rideing :0 my secrets out  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/fl3/suddenimpact/...atchick_uso.jpg

nice


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Dec 24 2003, 06:32 PM
> *Here's mine when it was a trike....
> 
> 
> ...


  note the homemade box on the back with a pneumatic cylinder to open it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also found this one


----------



## Individuals BC (May 20, 2002)

This is my trike , im still working on it , the frame and fenders are getting painted now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I really like yor fenders. Did you make them? How did they get them like that? What colr are you going to paint it?


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

YO hey trick or treat i like them trikes you got posted up ,,, i like that hydraulic trailer ,,, we also got a trike called "DARK SIDE" it was named after that skate brand , it aint got any hydro's on it but we got cilynder's hooked up to it , 3 pairs ,, one pair for the forks .. and to pairs for the bed lift ,,, but we aint got the scisor lifts cut out yet ,, the bike has bin on hold for 6 months already ,,, if i can get pics i'll show you and post it up ,, but most of the bikes i own and frenz who have one are all from the hawaiian islands,, and in guam ,,,,but nice trikes man ,,, i'll hit you up later peace...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Dec 26 2003, 06:04 PM
> *YO hey trick or treat i like them trikes you got posted up ,,, i like that hydraulic trailer ,,, we also got a trike called "DARK SIDE" it was named after that skate brand , it aint got any hydro's on it but we got cilynder's hooked up to it , 3 pairs ,, one pair for the forks .. and to pairs for the bed lift ,,, but we aint got the scisor lifts cut out yet ,, the bike has bin on hold for 6 months already ,,, if i can get pics i'll show you and post it up ,, but most of the bikes i own and frenz who have one are all from the hawaiian islands,, and in guam ,,,,but nice trikes man ,,, i'll hit you up later peace...*


 thanx... yea our darkside has the name cause its muraled out with star wars murals its a starwars theme bike... it had a poster board for the back muraled that said "If you only knew the power of THE DARKSIDE" it was tyte but it broke...lol ill get some nice close up pics of the murals... EXTREMELY detailed murals gotta give it up for my partna MEER from GRAPHIC KINGS did a great job on them murals... if anyone needs paint or murals let me noe... i now worh with meer painting... so ill hook up good prices....


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Shows-Event.../LRMss04509.gif

chaek out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Dude, that is THE SICKEST bike, ever.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2004, 04:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice mods... but the paint is nasty and the rims too... (stock bmx mags chrome plated...lol)


----------



## dissko (Aug 15, 2003)

Yea, but still pimpin. Hey dude, you wouldnt happen to have any lo lo forks/handlebars/seats would you? Buildin a bike and need some cheap parts...


----------



## monstersinc (Dec 18, 2003)

you guy's have some nice looking trikes! i'll try to post my trike pictures as soon as i figure out how to do it. i have a 16" trike with custom parts. my dad and myself did all the work on it.


----------



## monstersinc (Dec 18, 2003)

file:///C:/My%20Documents/3wheelbike%20copy.jpg i hope this works... 



Last edited by monstersinc at Jan 3 2004, 12:23 AM


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dissko_@Jan 2 2004, 04:12 PM
> *Yea, but still pimpin. Hey dude, you wouldnt happen to have any lo lo forks/handlebars/seats would you? Buildin a bike and need some cheap parts...*


 you talkin to me ,, if you are ,, i'ma kinda in the middle of making my custom parts right now ,,, but later on i'ma be sellin all my stock parts ,, cuz i just have them on their right now so i can see how my work is comin along.,,,,,,,,,,,,,, soon i'ma be makin and sellin custom parts for a reasonable prices.


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.hypnotizedcarclub.com/sns03-10.jpg


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.hypnotizhttp://www.hypnotizedca...om/sns03-11.jpg


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

HERES ONE THAT I BUILT FOR MY SON


----------



## monstersinc (Dec 18, 2003)

file:///D:/3wheelbike%20copy.jpg


----------



## monstersinc (Dec 18, 2003)

file:///D:/3wheelbike%20copy.jpg


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm raul's trike was green :cheesy: i didn't know that


----------



## chris818 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Brian951378246 (Sep 13, 2003)

I like the way the box is slanted on that one.


----------



## Bigtones (Mar 24, 2013)

Here's my project various stages


----------

